# Ate up with ticks



## wilber85 (Jun 11, 2013)

Pulled 15 off my dog last night from running around on my farm.  Have tried Frontline, Zodiac, tick collar...nothing is working.  Two weeks ago my youngest dog caught rocky mountain spotted fever from one and it messed him up pretty good for about a week...106* fever.  I need these ticks gone or at least off my dogs.  Anyone else struggling with this and what are you doing to remedy?

Thinking about burning but if there is a simpler way I would like to try it.


----------



## watermedic (Jun 11, 2013)

Bayer tree and shrub helps.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Jun 11, 2013)

Have you tried k9 advantics II we have a bad problem with ticks at our hunting club i will come back with 2 or 3 ticks and i will check my pup when we get home and most of the time i find none and occasonally i will find one crawling around but never attached. and that is after a year of using it. and most of the time her being there in the summer (she was at the trainers during the winter).


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jun 11, 2013)

Ticks are bad this year. Every time I've gone out in the woods I came back with a few. When I was a kid in Wisconsin we had big black ticks (not the little brown ones like here in Georgia). You could feel those crawling on you much easier. 
By the time you notice these small Georgia ticks it's too late - they are all up under your skin!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 11, 2013)

Ticks are awful here in East Central Georgia this year!!.........If we are not pulling them off of the dogs daily, we are pulling them off of us!!


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Jun 11, 2013)

I dread going to my lease in heard county. That place is slap eat up with ticks.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 12, 2013)

Yep ticks are bad everywhere I have been... I second the k9 advantix got it for my gsp hasn't gotten one since


----------



## southernboy2147 (Jun 12, 2013)

i just wash my dog once a week in the adams flea and tick shampoo and it does a great job.


----------



## grouper throat (Jun 12, 2013)

I use the bayer and don't have problems but I have heard the cattle tags (cut down to offset the dog's weight) work better attached to the dog's collar. The fox dogger's use these alot.


----------



## David Parker (Jun 12, 2013)

Does "dip" work for ticks?  Is there home-remedy foods that you can feed a dog that'll make their skin repel ticks, say garlic ingredient or something along those lines?


----------



## sljones (Jun 12, 2013)

I began using the purple cow insecticide ear tags in August and have not pulled a tick off my dogs since and they get hunted a lot. I cut a collar width one inch strip out of the ear tag & punch two holes on each end & zip tie to the dog's collar using the existing punched collar holes. We have a golden retiever running loose in the yard that has it on her collar and no ticks on her and we live in the woods. I also attach an entire tag by zip tie to the top center entrance of each barrel so it drags across dog each time it passes in and out of it's barrel. I personally am sold on the purple ear tags. Others using this say the purple tag has the best insecticides for multiple pests. Has worked for me on ticks, mosquitos & flies. My dogs are on concrete so I have no fleas. The pack I bought @ Tractor Supply contained 20 tags for around $30. I may be wrong but I think one tag will cover a 1200? lb cow. Label says the tags will protect for 6 months so I will replace every 6 months. I get 5 collar width strips out of one tag.


----------



## Russdaddy (Jun 12, 2013)

My vet sales a flea pill. (they keep it behind the counter) They advise that it is not rated for ticks, but since I started using it I have had no ticks on my dog and she stays out 24/7...


----------



## sljones (Jun 12, 2013)

Y-Tex Python purple tags. http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/y-texreg;-pythonreg;-insecticide-ear-tags-purple-pack-of-20


----------



## labradoodle (Jun 12, 2013)

sljones said:


> I began using the purple cow insecticide ear tags in August and have not pulled a tick off my dogs since and they get hunted a lot. I cut a collar width one inch strip out of the ear tag & punch two holes on each end & zip tie to the dog's collar using the existing punched collar holes. We have a golden retiever running loose in the yard that has it on her collar and no ticks on her and we live in the woods. I also attach an entire tag by zip tie to the top center entrance of each barrel so it drags across dog each time it passes in and out of it's barrel. I personally am sold on the purple ear tags. Others using this say the purple tag has the best insecticides for multiple pests. Has worked for me on ticks, mosquitos & flies. My dogs are on concrete so I have no fleas. The pack I bought @ Tractor Supply contained 20 tags for around $30. I may be wrong but I think one tag will cover a 1200? lb cow. Label says the tags will protect for 6 months so I will replace every 6 months. I get 5 collar width strips out of one tag.



great idea with the tags, never thought of that.

but fleas do jump, and im not saying your wrong, I just don't see how having your dogs on concrete keeps fleas away


----------



## sljones (Jun 13, 2013)

Can't answer that but I don't have fleas anymore since converting to concrete slab.


----------



## SarahFair (Jun 13, 2013)

I dont know if you are trying to stay all natural or if you have land enough...

But guineas or chickens really work.


----------



## wilber85 (Jun 13, 2013)

How many chickens for 11 acres?  I am up to 16 right now...


----------



## SarahFair (Jun 14, 2013)

A lot..
I'd put guineas out. They will reproduce on their own. Today's chickens have been bred to stop brooding,  sure there are that do, but guineas are still very "wild" in that aspect

I saw a comment on another site that said you should release about 28+ guineas in 7 acres. 
I'd probably start with 50-80 to count in predator loss


----------



## DeepweR (Jun 14, 2013)

watermedic said:


> Bayer tree and shrub helps.



this works good


----------



## Gabby (Jun 15, 2013)

Lots of good ideas for dogs and land - Bayer tree and shrub is good for dogs.  Guineas are great natural control for land.  Now how about something to keep the ticks off me ???

Gabby


----------



## ox rider (Jul 20, 2013)

I agree with Sarah.  My guineas ate up all the ticks on my place.  and we had a bunch.


----------



## TreeFrog (Jul 20, 2013)

I started using K9 Advantix II last year at the recommendation of a breeder friend. I have yet to see a flea or tick on my dogs even when returning from the woods.


----------



## bassdaddy00 (Jul 21, 2013)

I use a chewable for my dogs called Comfortis, seems to work pretty good.


----------



## Hittin Bombs (Jul 22, 2013)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Yep ticks are bad everywhere I have been... I second the k9 advantix got it for my gsp hasn't gotten one since



I agree i too use advantix II


----------

